# How Conservative are you Quiz



## AquaAthena

Six questions. How accurate, for me.   Jakey, how about you, sweetheart,  


* Result: Freedom-Lovin' Libertarian*

*( Rand Paul )  *


----------



## guno

And where is this Quiz?


----------



## AquaAthena

guno said:


> And where is this Quiz?



 Thank you sweetheart. Rat cher:

http://townhall.com/howconservativeareyou


----------



## Pogo

"
* Result: Freedom-Lovin' Libertarian *
*Share your result*
You have a full-on love affair with the constitution. You believe the only purpose of government is to protect the rights of its citizens, those rights being life, liberty and property. Join the fight to keep government small and out of your business!


I spell it "Liberal" but whatever....


----------



## AquaAthena

Pogo said:


> "
> * Result: Freedom-Lovin' Libertarian *
> *Share your result*
> You have a full-on love affair with the constitution. You believe the only purpose of government is to protect the rights of its citizens, those rights being life, liberty and property. Join the fight to keep government small and out of your business!



 The things we learn about our true-selves?? 

Pogo baby.....Happy New Year _soon_. So glad you are here.


----------



## Judicial review

Just ask me and I'll tell you.  I'm 100% accurate.


----------



## westwall

Rated me Libertarian as well.  The choices were very limited IMHO.


----------



## Pogo

AquaAthena said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> "
> * Result: Freedom-Lovin' Libertarian *
> *Share your result*
> You have a full-on love affair with the constitution. You believe the only purpose of government is to protect the rights of its citizens, those rights being life, liberty and property. Join the fight to keep government small and out of your business!
> 
> 
> I spell it "Liberal" but whatever....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The things we learn about our true-selves??
> 
> Pogo baby.....Happy New Year _soon_. So glad you are here.
Click to expand...


Mostly I learned we really are what we say we are rather than what the wags on a message board try to dictate what we are.

Labels...


----------



## Nutz

Most of the teapers who take this test will find they are nothing but racists.


----------



## Pogo

Nutz said:


> Most of the teapers who take this test will find they are nothing but racists.



That'll be quite a feat since it doesn't even have any questions about race.

Nothing like knowing what you're talking about...


----------



## AquaAthena

westwall said:


> Rated me Libertarian as well.  The choices were very limited IMHO.



I agree. But I found them interesting. Had to think about each one. 

Thanks westy.... and Happy New Year in `15.


----------



## AquaAthena

Pogo said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> "
> * Result: Freedom-Lovin' Libertarian *
> *Share your result*
> You have a full-on love affair with the constitution. You believe the only purpose of government is to protect the rights of its citizens, those rights being life, liberty and property. Join the fight to keep government small and out of your business!
> 
> 
> I spell it "Liberal" but whatever....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The things we learn about our true-selves??
> 
> Pogo baby.....Happy New Year _soon_. So glad you are here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mostly I learned we really are what we say we are rather than what the wags on a message board try to dictate what we are.
> 
> Labels...
Click to expand...


Mostly what I learned is we really are what we DO, rather than anything else.


----------



## Nutz

*Result: Red-Blooded American*
You are all about tradition and social stability. You value established institutions, love smaller government and may be a bit slow to warm-up to change. 

You love your country, your gun, your country and your faith and family. Keep fighting the good fight!


----------



## westwall

AquaAthena said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rated me Libertarian as well.  The choices were very limited IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. But I found them interesting. Had to think about each one.
> 
> Thanks westy.... and Happy New Year in `15.
Click to expand...







  Right back atcha' my dear!


----------



## Hossfly

*Result: Red-Blooded American*
 
You are all about tradition and social stability. You value established institutions, love smaller government and may be a bit slow to warm-up to change. 

You love your country, your gun, your country and your faith and family. Keep fighting the good fight!


----------



## Nutz

Pogo said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the teapers who take this test will find they are nothing but racists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That'll be quite a feat since it doesn't even have any questions about race.
> 
> Nothing like knowing what you're talking about...
Click to expand...

Of course a teaper site isn't going to highlight the faults of its followers!


----------



## AquaAthena

Nutz said:


> Most of the teapers who take this test will find they are nothing but racists.



Most of the teapers I know, don't label others. They just don't. The ones I know.


----------



## Nutz

AquaAthena said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the teapers who take this test will find they are nothing but racists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the teapers I know, don't label others. They just don't. The ones I know.
Click to expand...

LOL...because if you did label each other, the picture wouldn't be pretty.  

All I need to do is read the posts of teaper nation on USMB or read the posts from the USMB hate brigade.


----------



## AquaAthena

Hossfly said:


> *Result: Red-Blooded American*
> 
> You are all about tradition and social stability. You value established institutions, love smaller government and may be a bit slow to warm-up to change.
> 
> You love your country, your gun, your country and your faith and family. Keep fighting the good fight!



Wow. Loved that. Wish I had gotten it instead of the one I did.

 my good bud, Hossfly...May next year bring you good cheer.


----------



## AquaAthena

Nutz said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the teapers who take this test will find they are nothing but racists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the teapers I know, don't label others. They just don't. The ones I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...because if you did label each other, the picture wouldn't be pretty.
> 
> All I need to do is read the posts of teaper nation on USMB or read the posts from the USMB hate brigade.
Click to expand...


Maybe if you spread your area of knowledge, you would find out otherwise, but only if you wanted to. 

Happy New Year Nutz.


----------



## Nutz

AquaAthena said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the teapers who take this test will find they are nothing but racists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the teapers I know, don't label others. They just don't. The ones I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...because if you did label each other, the picture wouldn't be pretty.
> 
> All I need to do is read the posts of teaper nation on USMB or read the posts from the USMB hate brigade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe if you spread your area of knowledge, you would find out otherwise, but only if you wanted to.
> 
> Happy New Year Nutz.
Click to expand...

Been there, done that...been called a ****** too many times by the teaper faithful...especially here on USMB.  Your ilk defines themselves.  You destroy true conservatism by merely associating and tolerating your hate faction.  

But Happy New Year to you as well.  I hope it brings prosperity and happiness for you...especially if you come back to the light of TRUE Conservatism.  Follow the lead of Hossfly...he may be teaperish...but he represents your people well.


----------



## AquaAthena

Nutz said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the teapers who take this test will find they are nothing but racists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the teapers I know, don't label others. They just don't. The ones I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...because if you did label each other, the picture wouldn't be pretty.
> 
> All I need to do is read the posts of teaper nation on USMB or read the posts from the USMB hate brigade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe if you spread your area of knowledge, you would find out otherwise, but only if you wanted to.
> 
> Happy New Year Nutz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Been there, done that...been called a ****** too many times by the teaper faithful...especially here on USMB.  Your ilk defines themselves.  You destroy true conservatism by merely associating and tolerating your hate faction.
> 
> But Happy New Year to you as well.  I hope it brings prosperity and happiness for you...especially if you come back to the light of TRUE Conservatism.  Follow the lead of Hossfly...he may be teaperish...but he represents your people well.
Click to expand...


Well, as I've said often, "we don't see things as they are, we see them as we are."

And thanks for the good wishes. It never hurts to spread goodwill.


----------



## Lumpy 1

*Freedom-Lovin' Libertarian .. Who knew...*


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Very funny and very rigged just like the rest of that site. Really, it reads like satire.

I'm very proud to c/p my "score".

* Result: You Are Officially Lying To Yourself *
Did you think you were a Republican? It's time to stop fighting it....you have officially left the party....and you're the last to know it.


----------



## Nutz

Here is a hint....you will be labeled as a libertarian if you don't qualify as a Conservative.


----------



## AquaAthena

Lumpy 1 said:


> *Freedom-Lovin' Libertarian .. Who knew...*



Two of a kind, BABY!!!!      Love the association. 

Have a good new year, my long-time pal.


----------



## Nutz

Luddly Neddite said:


> Very funny and very rigged just like the rest of that site. Really, it reads like satire.
> 
> I'm very proud to c/p my "score".
> 
> * Result: You Are Officially Lying To Yourself *
> Did you think you were a Republican? It's time to stop fighting it....you have officially left the party....and you're the last to know it.


But you are not a Republican, are you?  It pegged you for what you are...good or bad.

The hoax is labeling people libertarians...obviously a recruiting effort.


----------



## AquaAthena

Luddly Neddite said:


> Very funny and very rigged just like the rest of that site. Really, it reads like satire.
> 
> I'm very proud to c/p my "score".
> 
> * Result: You Are Officially Lying To Yourself *
> Did you think you were a Republican? It's time to stop fighting it....you have officially left the party....and you're the last to know it.



Lol....thanks Luddly. So good to have your company.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Wow!  Lumpy1 and I are brothers in philosophy!!!

AquaAthena is the most beautiful liberty lover on the Board.

*Result: Freedom-Lovin' Libertarian*

Too few questions not thought out well.


----------



## Judicial review

My party hasn't been created yet.  It will be though in 2017.


----------



## AquaAthena

JakeStarkey said:


> Wow!  Lumpy1 and I are brothers in philosophy!!!
> 
> AquaAthena is the most beautiful liberty lover on the Board.
> 
> *Result: Freedom-Lovin' Libertarian*
> 
> Too few questions not thought out well.



Well, thanks for sumptin, Jakey...... 

May your New Year be bountiful in every way. You certainly deserve it, as you keep posters scratching their heads over your political affiliation, every day in every way. I call that an accomplishment!


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Nutz said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very funny and very rigged just like the rest of that site. Really, it reads like satire.
> 
> I'm very proud to c/p my "score".
> 
> * Result: You Are Officially Lying To Yourself *
> Did you think you were a Republican? It's time to stop fighting it....you have officially left the party....and you're the last to know it.
> 
> 
> 
> But you are not a Republican, are you?  It pegged you for what you are...good or bad.
> 
> The hoax is labeling people libertarians...obviously a recruiting effort.
Click to expand...


OMG, NO! I am most definitely NOT a Republican. 

I'm a freedom-loving American and I believe in American values.


----------



## AquaAthena

Judicial review said:


> My party hasn't been created yet.  It will be though in 2017.



Wow....tell us more. Inquiring minds...ya know???


----------



## Dekster

My Results:

* Result: You Are Officially Lying To Yourself *
Did you think you were a Republican? It's time to stop fighting it....you have officially left the party....and you're the last to know it.


----------



## AquaAthena

Dekster said:


> My Results:
> 
> * Result: You Are Officially Lying To Yourself *
> Did you think you were a Republican? It's time to stop fighting it....you have officially left the party....and you're the last to know it.





Thanks sweetie. Don't tire yourself out there now with all that dancing. Save some energy for New Years Eve.


----------



## deltex1

The flag is a symbol.  The Constitution is not.  I stopped right there.


----------



## AquaAthena

deltex1 said:


> The flag is a symbol.  The Constitution is not.  I stopped right there.



I clicked on the Constitution, anyway. 

Thanks Deltex.


----------



## Dekster

AquaAthena said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Results:
> 
> * Result: You Are Officially Lying To Yourself *
> Did you think you were a Republican? It's time to stop fighting it....you have officially left the party....and you're the last to know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks sweetie. Don't tire yourself out there now with all that dancing. Save some energy for New Years Eve.
Click to expand...


Thanks.  Not doing anything for New Years Eve as I want to be up and at em on New Years Day to get some work done about the crib if the weather holds.  Rain has been keeping me from doing some outside work I need to get caught up on.


----------



## AquaAthena

Dekster said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Results:
> 
> * Result: You Are Officially Lying To Yourself *
> Did you think you were a Republican? It's time to stop fighting it....you have officially left the party....and you're the last to know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks sweetie. Don't tire yourself out there now with all that dancing. Save some energy for New Years Eve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks.  Not doing anything for New Years Eve as I want to be up and at em on New Years Day to get some work done about the crib if the weather holds.  Rain has been keeping me from doing some outside work I need to get caught up on.
Click to expand...


  I'll be up to some good times, myself. I don't do this every year, though. The town is too crowded with tourists but this time travel is involved.


----------



## Shrimpbox

May we all aspire to your temperament and demeanor AA for the new year, hell for always. You are an inspiration.  Ditto on the Freedom Loving Libertarian.


----------



## Judicial review

AquaAthena said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  Lumpy1 and I are brothers in philosophy!!!
> 
> AquaAthena is the most beautiful liberty lover on the Board.
> 
> *Result: Freedom-Lovin' Libertarian*
> 
> Too few questions not thought out well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, thanks for sumptin, Jakey......
> 
> May your New Year be bountiful in every way. You certainly deserve it, as you keep posters scratching their heads over your political affiliation, every day in every way. I call that an accomplishment!
Click to expand...


Who's this jake guy I keep hearing about?  I'm afraid I don't know him.


----------



## R.D.

AquaAthena said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The flag is a symbol.  The Constitution is not.  I stopped right there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I clicked on the Constitution, anyway.
> 
> Thanks Deltex.
Click to expand...

Me too 

Another Freedom-Lovin' Libertarian.  But reading the thread it now sounds fishy


----------



## Hossfly

Judicial review said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  Lumpy1 and I are brothers in philosophy!!!
> 
> AquaAthena is the most beautiful liberty lover on the Board.
> 
> *Result: Freedom-Lovin' Libertarian*
> 
> Too few questions not thought out well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, thanks for sumptin, Jakey......
> 
> May your New Year be bountiful in every way. You certainly deserve it, as you keep posters scratching their heads over your political affiliation, every day in every way. I call that an accomplishment!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who's this jake guy I keep hearing about?  I'm afraid I don't know him.
Click to expand...

JakeStarkey  is a Republibercrat. Not to many of those old fossils around.


----------



## bodecea

Glitched on the last question for me.


----------



## Nutz

Hossfly said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  Lumpy1 and I are brothers in philosophy!!!
> 
> AquaAthena is the most beautiful liberty lover on the Board.
> 
> *Result: Freedom-Lovin' Libertarian*
> 
> Too few questions not thought out well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, thanks for sumptin, Jakey......
> 
> May your New Year be bountiful in every way. You certainly deserve it, as you keep posters scratching their heads over your political affiliation, every day in every way. I call that an accomplishment!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who's this jake guy I keep hearing about?  I'm afraid I don't know him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> JakeStarkey  is a Republibercrat. Not to many of those old fossils around.
Click to expand...

Jake agrees that hate is not a conservative value and points out the hypocrisy of those who have perverted TRUE Conservatism...not this psedo-con, tea party, libertarian nonsense that base their values on race and class.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

deltex1 said:


> The flag is a symbol.  The Constitution is not.  I stopped right there.



I hope that means you clicked on the Constitution but, on this board, many RWs don't place any value on that at all.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Red Blooded American.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Hossfly said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  Lumpy1 and I are brothers in philosophy!!!
> 
> AquaAthena is the most beautiful liberty lover on the Board.
> 
> *Result: Freedom-Lovin' Libertarian*
> 
> Too few questions not thought out well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, thanks for sumptin, Jakey......
> 
> May your New Year be bountiful in every way. You certainly deserve it, as you keep posters scratching their heads over your political affiliation, every day in every way. I call that an accomplishment!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who's this jake guy I keep hearing about?  I'm afraid I don't know him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> JakeStarkey  is a Republibercrat. Not to many of those old fossils around.
Click to expand...

I  think of Jake as an establishment Republican or Democrat lite. In other words, adjust your platform to win elections but alas conservatives don't show up to vote because they see little difference between Republicans and Democrats, so why bother. With Obama/Democrats going on the blame/hate America first, extreme left and political integrity has little value over "winning" elections , many of Jake's views will be more palatable as time goes by.


----------



## AquaAthena

Hossfly said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  Lumpy1 and I are brothers in philosophy!!!
> 
> AquaAthena is the most beautiful liberty lover on the Board.
> 
> *Result: Freedom-Lovin' Libertarian*
> 
> Too few questions not thought out well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, thanks for sumptin, Jakey......
> 
> May your New Year be bountiful in every way. You certainly deserve it, as you keep posters scratching their heads over your political affiliation, every day in every way. I call that an accomplishment!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who's this jake guy I keep hearing about?  I'm afraid I don't know him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> JakeStarkey  is a Republibercrat. Not to many of those old fossils around.
Click to expand...




Lumpy 1 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  Lumpy1 and I are brothers in philosophy!!!
> 
> AquaAthena is the most beautiful liberty lover on the Board.
> 
> *Result: Freedom-Lovin' Libertarian*
> 
> Too few questions not thought out well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, thanks for sumptin, Jakey......
> 
> May your New Year be bountiful in every way. You certainly deserve it, as you keep posters scratching their heads over your political affiliation, every day in every way. I call that an accomplishment!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who's this jake guy I keep hearing about?  I'm afraid I don't know him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> JakeStarkey  is a Republibercrat. Not to many of those old fossils around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I  think of Jake as an establishment Republican or Democrat lite. In other words, adjust your platform to win elections but alas conservatives don't show up to vote because they see little difference between Republicans and Democrats, so why bother. With Obama/Democrats going on the blame/hate America first extreme left, many of Jake's views are more palatable as time goes by.
Click to expand...


Good post, Lumpy me luv. Thanks! 

I have always seen my friend Jake, as a  RINO myself.  A moderate, which is what it is going to take to win in `16, unfortunately.


----------



## Lumpy 1

AquaAthena said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  Lumpy1 and I are brothers in philosophy!!!
> 
> AquaAthena is the most beautiful liberty lover on the Board.
> 
> *Result: Freedom-Lovin' Libertarian*
> 
> Too few questions not thought out well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, thanks for sumptin, Jakey......
> 
> May your New Year be bountiful in every way. You certainly deserve it, as you keep posters scratching their heads over your political affiliation, every day in every way. I call that an accomplishment!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who's this jake guy I keep hearing about?  I'm afraid I don't know him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> JakeStarkey  is a Republibercrat. Not to many of those old fossils around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  Lumpy1 and I are brothers in philosophy!!!
> 
> AquaAthena is the most beautiful liberty lover on the Board.
> 
> *Result: Freedom-Lovin' Libertarian*
> 
> Too few questions not thought out well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, thanks for sumptin, Jakey......
> 
> May your New Year be bountiful in every way. You certainly deserve it, as you keep posters scratching their heads over your political affiliation, every day in every way. I call that an accomplishment!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who's this jake guy I keep hearing about?  I'm afraid I don't know him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> JakeStarkey  is a Republibercrat. Not to many of those old fossils around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I  think of Jake as an establishment Republican or Democrat lite. In other words, adjust your platform to win elections but alas conservatives don't show up to vote because they see little difference between Republicans and Democrats, so why bother. With Obama/Democrats going on the blame/hate America first extreme left, many of Jake's views are more palatable as time goes by.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good post, Lumpy me luv. Thanks!
> 
> I have always seen my friend Jake, as a  RINO myself.  A moderate, which is what it is going to take to win in `16, unfortunately.
Click to expand...

I wish whomever wins is dedicated to helping provide abundant work and business opportunities regardless of these left wing stifling kiss a tree, split the country for political gain policies.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Nutz said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  Lumpy1 and I are brothers in philosophy!!!
> 
> AquaAthena is the most beautiful liberty lover on the Board.
> 
> *Result: Freedom-Lovin' Libertarian*
> 
> Too few questions not thought out well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, thanks for sumptin, Jakey......
> 
> May your New Year be bountiful in every way. You certainly deserve it, as you keep posters scratching their heads over your political affiliation, every day in every way. I call that an accomplishment!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who's this jake guy I keep hearing about?  I'm afraid I don't know him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> JakeStarkey  is a Republibercrat. Not to many of those old fossils around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jake agrees that hate is not a conservative value and points out the hypocrisy of those who have perverted TRUE Conservatism...not this psedo-con, tea party, libertarian nonsense that base their values on race and class.
Click to expand...


I am a Ford Republican: look it up folks.


----------



## JakeStarkey

AquaAthena said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  Lumpy1 and I are brothers in philosophy!!!
> 
> AquaAthena is the most beautiful liberty lover on the Board.
> 
> *Result: Freedom-Lovin' Libertarian*
> 
> Too few questions not thought out well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, thanks for sumptin, Jakey......
> 
> May your New Year be bountiful in every way. You certainly deserve it, as you keep posters scratching their heads over your political affiliation, every day in every way. I call that an accomplishment!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who's this jake guy I keep hearing about?  I'm afraid I don't know him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> JakeStarkey  is a Republibercrat. Not to many of those old fossils around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  Lumpy1 and I are brothers in philosophy!!!
> 
> AquaAthena is the most beautiful liberty lover on the Board.
> 
> *Result: Freedom-Lovin' Libertarian*
> 
> Too few questions not thought out well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, thanks for sumptin, Jakey......
> 
> May your New Year be bountiful in every way. You certainly deserve it, as you keep posters scratching their heads over your political affiliation, every day in every way. I call that an accomplishment!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who's this jake guy I keep hearing about?  I'm afraid I don't know him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> JakeStarkey  is a Republibercrat. Not to many of those old fossils around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I  think of Jake as an establishment Republican or Democrat lite. In other words, adjust your platform to win elections but alas conservatives don't show up to vote because they see little difference between Republicans and Democrats, so why bother. With Obama/Democrats going on the blame/hate America first extreme left, many of Jake's views are more palatable as time goes by.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good post, Lumpy me luv. Thanks!
> 
> I have always seen my friend Jake, as a  RINO myself.  A moderate, which is what it is going to take to win in `16, unfortunately.
Click to expand...


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, my sweet.

I hope this evening is wonderous for you.


----------



## 1stRambo

Yo, enjoy!


----------



## HUGGY

*Freedom-Lovin' Libertarian*

I don't agree with this conclusion entirely.  As was noted this was a very small sample of questions.


----------



## Friends

I thought this was going to be some kind of a survey. Instead I was asked to sign up for some right wing website.


----------



## Toro

*Result: Freedom-Lovin' Libertarian*


----------



## longknife

*Result: Freedom-Lovin' Libertarian*


----------



## Pogo

longknife said:


> *Result: Freedom-Lovin' Libertarian*



See that?  Same rating I got.
I just don't call it that -- I call it "Liberal".

The moral is we're (all) not nearly so different around here as we make each other out to be.


----------



## HUGGY

I'm wondering what those folks are selling that a "Freedom Lovin' Libertarian" just can't live without?


----------



## Toro

HUGGY said:


> I'm wondering what those folks are selling that a "Freedom Lovin' Libertarian" just can't live without?



For me, that would be scotch.


----------



## strollingbones

*Result: You Are Officially Lying To Yourself *

Did you think you were a Republican? It's time to stop fighting it....you have officially left the party....and you're the last to know it

lol called me a liar....damn it....i knew i would not be much of an conservative


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

strollingbones said:


> *Result: You Are Officially Lying To Yourself *
> 
> Did you think you were a Republican? It's time to stop fighting it....you have officially left the party....and you're the last to know it
> 
> lol called me a liar....damn it....i knew i would not be much of an conservative



Damn Bones! Did you answer anything differently that would contradict other questions? LOL

The book question - I haven't read any of those listed, so I just picked one. 

I took it for the fun of it:

*Result: Red-Blooded American*

You are all about tradition and social stability. You value established institutions, love smaller government and may be a bit slow to warm-up to change. You love your country, your gun, your country and your faith and family. Keep fighting the good fight!


----------



## kiwiman127

*Result: Establishment Republican*
You're sensitive to being called an out-of-touch conservative and are ready to make some compromises to get things done. You like to play-it-safe and love a good moderate candidate. Bottom line, you like to win at all costs!

Yeah, that'd be me.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

I'm right of Rush Limbaugh.


----------



## Agit8r

I got "freedom loving libertarian."

The quiz seems to be lacking a bit of nuance.  Here's how I rank on the Political Compass quiz:


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Lonestar_logic said:


> I'm right of Rush Limbaugh.


And just as wrong.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

"The quiz seems to be lacking a bit of nuance."

The 'quiz' is meaningless, it makes no provision for pragmatists.


----------



## Agit8r

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "The quiz seems to be lacking a bit of nuance."
> 
> The 'quiz' is meaningless, it makes no provision for pragmatists.



Or anyone who isn't right-of-center, for that matter


----------



## Abishai100

*Energizing Edison
*

My quiz assessment was, "*You are lying to yourself*."

I guess I'm a moderate Democrat and not a liberal Republican.

Here the founding member of my progressive 'propaganda firm' called *ToyCo*:

1. Me (a Dartmouth graduate with interests in Catholicism, Indian tea, comic books, culinary arts, graphic design, and stick-figure drawings)
2. Chimpy (my pet and best friend)
3. Cordelia (my muse from Holland)




Other members include Eric Roberts, Cornershop, and Feroz Khan.

I think Tea Party talk could give Starbucks a cold race.





EWTN


----------



## my2¢

I rated as Red-Blooded American, what-ever that means  I wasn't impressed with the questions.  To me the question of conservative or liberal is a matter of degree in which you believe labor and consumers have rights. 

I'd vote for somebody talking common sense over political ideology. It is unfortunate that we never get that opportunity.


----------



## prison/con.net

Rush, even savage, are so far to the left of me that I can't even see them. All people who "think" we need even 10% of the gov't we've got are either deluded or evil.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

AquaAthena said:


> Six questions. How accurate, for me.   Jakey, how about you, sweetheart,
> 
> 
> * Result: Freedom-Lovin' Libertarian*
> 
> *( Rand Paul )  *



I kinda doubt just six questions will reveal a person's political leaning. How gullible they are they took such a quiz maybe.


----------



## Mr Natural

Result: Freedom-Lovin' Libertarian


----------



## CrusaderFrank

AquaAthena said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> And where is this Quiz?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you sweetheart. Rat cher:
> 
> Conservative news politics opinion breaking news analysis political cartoons and commentary Townhall
Click to expand...


*Result: Freedom-Lovin' Libertarian*


----------



## Wry Catcher

How narcissistic are you?

Narcissistic Personality Inventory - Psych Central


----------



## NLT

*Freedom-Lovin' Libertarian*


----------



## amrchaos

Delta4Embassy said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> Six questions. How accurate, for me.   Jakey, how about you, sweetheart,
> 
> 
> * Result: Freedom-Lovin' Libertarian*
> 
> *( Rand Paul )  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda doubt just six questions will reveal a person's political leaning. How gullible they are they took such a quiz maybe.
Click to expand...


The test is bias

I've got freedom lovin libertarian --but I am not libertarian.  More like a reformer who likes Buchanan's economic ideas but detest his xenophobia.

In most political test I am a centrist or off center (snidgen to right or left) and always socially liberal.


----------



## prison/con.net

the narcissism test is blatantly obvious and narcissists always lie to themselves first.


----------



## sealybobo

AquaAthena said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> And where is this Quiz?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you sweetheart. Rat cher:
> 
> Conservative news politics opinion breaking news analysis political cartoons and commentary Townhall
Click to expand...

It knew I wasn't a Republican oh my god


----------



## Maryland Patriot

Result: Red-Blooded American

You are all about tradition and social stability. You value established institutions, love smaller government and may be a bit slow to warm-up to change. You love your country, your gun, your country and your faith and family. Keep fighting the good fight!

I'm surprised it pegged me that far to the left.


----------



## Netscape

*Result: Red-Blooded American*
You are all about tradition and social stability.  You value established institutions, love smaller government and may be a bit slow to warm-up to change. You love your country, your gun, your country and your faith and family.  Keep fighting the good fight!


----------



## prison/con.net

Attila the Hun is so far to the left of me that we can't see each other.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Seems that I am a loserterian.


----------



## Wry Catcher

AquaAthena said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> And where is this Quiz?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you sweetheart. Rat cher:
> 
> Conservative news politics opinion breaking news analysis political cartoons and commentary Townhall
Click to expand...


A very ridiculous survey.


----------



## JakeStarkey

It's a lot of fun.


----------



## Friends

This is a lame response. I never said I was a Republican: 

Did you think you were a Republican?  It's time to stop fighting it....you have officially left the party....and you're the last to know it.


----------

